# Facebook started it all!



## No love Anymore (Dec 4, 2010)

My husband & I have been together for the last 2 decades. The problem sparked with his mid life crisis and then turned for the worse. My husband's ex, also first love, from ages ago found him at FB. This was not an accident though, as she is in a bad marriage and was looking for a star to hitch her wagon to so that she can find the strength to leave her own marriage. Within a months time, the simple "hello" followed by constant chats at FB, text msgs and phone calls she made convinced my husband that we should sell our houses, take his part and run away with his first lover he has not seen since they were teen agers. BTW, Ex-gf bought a plane ticket to be in our town 2 mos later for a 10 day trial relationship with my husband. Very gutsy indeed!
One day, I finally had enough when I caught my husband on the phone with her like sweet lovers in freaking paradise. Needless to say, I traced her phone number immediately and spoke to the husband about the affair, I thought that was the last of it as my husband promised to end the relationship right there and then.
Two days later, I woke up with my husband's rage as he defended her lover and hated that I caused such mayhem, I knew then that something was up. So I went in to his email and FB account, lo and behold, I found emails where they agreed to lay low while I remained upset and how my husband repeatedly asked to speak and get back into the ex-marital affair with lover. At this point, the monster in me came out of hibernation and felt the urgent need to stand for myself. Therefore, I posted every single one of their love conversation on my husband's FB wall to expose their infidelities with an ultimate goal to finally end their FB emotional affair. 
It ended the affair alright but not without casualties. It became a lot more harder to go on with our marriage. I feel that as time went on, our love is just slowly diminishing, There is so much hate and distrust and more importantly, my husband t wont ever forgive me for the humiliation he felt when I posted his love notes on his FB wall. We are still together but I somehow feel that we are about to end just because on a stupid FB affair. Any insights or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

That'll stop it!! Don't blame Facebook or any other form of social networking.........the buck stops with your husband. I've talked to my Ex off and on for 1 year now on FB and besides a "Remember that ha ha ha" it's been nothing more than "Look at how pretty your girls" "What a great family pic!"

Affairs happen when people are looking for them Facebook was just HIS vehicle of choice!

Best of luck Marriage counseling is my .02.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

No love Anymore said:


> Therefore, I posted every single one of their love conversation on my husband's FB wall to expose their infidelities with an ultimate goal to finally end their FB emotional affair.





RWB said:


> As per the posting his "love letter" on the wall... Oh so sweet to use the exact same thing to expose his unfaithfulness.


Too bad there aren't any "Like" buttons on TAM :smthumbup:


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife found her boyfriend from 10th grade on F*c&book. She hadn't talked to him in 28 years! Old friends catching up became "why don't you call me? Doesn't your husband know we're talking?" That became intimate chat & texting, which became sexting, which became a physical meeting, which became a revelation that brought on a threat of divorce, which caused her to attempt suicide, which then became a 70 day rehab stay, which has put the largest strain on our marriage in the 25 years we've been together! MARRIED PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE COMMUNICATING WITH EX'S! As a wise friend once said, "Nothing good can come from that!"


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Best of luck, but again people have to want the "affair"! My wife has had exes send her messages on FB did anything happen? NOPE!! She isn't looking for a affair she is satisfied in her marriage. 

I've talked to my ex off and on for 1 year on FB have we had a affair? NOPE, because I'm not looking for one.

Facebook is just a vehicle just like Craigslist used to be just like Ashleymadison or any of the other "affair" sites.

The problem lies with the person!:scratchhead:


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I only have 1 rule on FB... no exes. Its as simple as that. Nobody should be that close to people that they were once intimate with. Its a dangerous game you are playing OhGeesh. I betcha alot of people weren't looking for affairs, but then they had an argument or problem in the home, next thing you know they are vulnerable and talking to the ex of 10 years ago, who already knows how to sweet talk them, next thing you know... EA -> PA.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

For me it's much more dangerous to go to Vegas.....lol!! I hear what you are saying Rob......our definition of a EA probably differs too. Everyone calls everything a EA these days. Posting 20 words a month on FB is not what I would call a EA, but I bet someone on this forum would.

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## introuble (Dec 14, 2010)

well i can tell you one thing for sure i am in this situation right now with a co worker. she started with the f/b and then went to sexting my wife found out before it got to the physical part, but with all that was said and read she thinks i did it. well she moved out and took everything i did a very bad thing trust is gone i hurt my wife very badly i just want to make it right


----------



## Corkey88 (Sep 16, 2010)

Facebook is insidious. It is like a having crack cocaine in the cupboard of a recovering crack addict. Facebook doesn't create affairs but it makes things so easy for those that are the least bit tempted. And try making rules like "no ex-es", they will never work. Delete your Facebook account and stay in touch with people the old fashioned way - by e-mail.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

If ya'll think FB is bad I would hate think what you think of Skype?


----------



## mikee (May 2, 2013)

Corkey88 said:


> Facebook is insidious. It is like a having crack cocaine in the cupboard of a recovering crack addict. Facebook doesn't create affairs but it makes things so easy for those that are the least bit tempted. And try making rules like "no ex-es", they will never work. Delete your Facebook account and stay in touch with people the old fashioned way - by e-mail.


Agree 100%, I know some of you will argue this, but my wife and I were happy as we have ever been, and then it happened her emotional affair, a yr after discovering it she wants to seperate because we fight to much over it! It was like dealing with a death for me and have done the best I can, she refuses to stay off fb and gets extremely mad if I calmly explain to her that I need her to! She's making a big mistake but I can't stop her been down this rd to many times with her,
im physically and mentally drained and broken
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

mikee said:


> Agree 100%, I know some of you will argue this, but my wife and I were happy as we have ever been, and then it happened her emotional affair, a yr after discovering it she wants to seperate because we fight to much over it! It was like dealing with a death for me and have done the best I can, she refuses to stay off fb and gets extremely mad if I calmly explain to her that I need her to! She's making a big mistake but I can't stop her been down this rd to many times with her,
> im physically and mentally drained and broken
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Draw up divorce papers. Set your boundaries and be firm!

My gf has my facebook PW. I will not hide anything from her. I don't talk to people on it privately. I just post how my kids are and look at how my friends kids are doing.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I love how social media has born the brunt and blame for the fact that a spouse has become unfaithful, grow up with that crap!!!

Sorry you are here, I know the social media uses from personal experience and once blamed it, then I found clarity in that mire, it was my marriage that was in trouble, and TBH it could have been any other T,D or H but it was an ex who contacted through social media.

Stay strong, eat healthy and be ahead more than anthing.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Zombie thread from a few years ago.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Zombie thread from a few years ago.


Dammit I never check post dates LOL:scratchhead:


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Curses necromancers!!!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Zombie thread from a few years ago.


Good, b/c the current season of _Walking Dead _has been a dud so far.


----------

